# Latest Aquisition



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just got this second hand. Decided to get re-SMP'd, but this time with the black dialed sister to the blue Bond version. Full size version of course.

It's in excellent condition. I must say I've always liked the slim fit of the SMP at 12mm high.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's nice Griff







the last watch I got was this in November







Hopefully this will change in the next couple of months as my list is growing


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well if you don't include the wave ceptor quartz from Roy's sale.....just before Christmas I bought an Omega Speedmaster Date Olympic Edition.....I love the face, the finish, the look......but.......I haven't been wearing it







just love my old Omega Dynamics (90's MY) better.......can't get enough of the arabic numerals and simple faces.....

Best regards David


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

No apologies at all for this one I got at Xmas for Â£14 (all in) NEW!!!

It's a Zeon. It's chunky and huge (47mm not inc. crown). And it has the brightest LED display I have ever seen on an LED watch. Erm... anyone know which tool I need to buy to adjust the strap?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Seiko Tunacan 300m... Thanks Hakim!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Your welcome Jon









New Seiko on the way. Maybe I'll do a review of that one as not too many reviews available on the web


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My latest - thought I got a MM at same time.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice seiko PhilM









the last 'new' watch I got was this one before christmas,

got it to sell it on but I cannot seem to be convinced to part with it...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Innit orange!?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > My latest - thought I got a MM at same time.
> ...


Thanks Potz.

Just looking - interesting wish list you have









You got Breitlings then? I hope to be getting one fairly soon...................


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well 50/50 new, new watch,pre used dial+hands ,not much interest in the Yao i was selling so i took off the dial+hands and put them on another seiko 5 with a different style case,tbh i think i prefer it in this case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s my latest, which arrived yesterday, from our man in Slovakia









*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, Cal3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> Just got this second hand. Decided to get re-SMP'd, but this time with the black dialed sister to the blue Bond version. Full size version of course.
> 
> It's in excellent condition. I must say I've always liked the slim fit of the SMP at 12mm high.
> 
> ...


Very nice Griff. I want a black one too. This is my newest to date:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


It's definitely very yellow indeed said the former owner


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

My newest watch to date (new to me).


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this second hand. Decided to get re-SMP'd, but this time with the black dialed sister to the blue Bond version. Full size version of course.
> ...


Same as that but on a bracelet









BTW Griff, that's much nicer than the "Blue"


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Chris

I must admit; it's grown on me a lot. It's in superb nick


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> I must admit; it's grown on me a lot. It's in superb nick
> 
> ...


Very nice Griff but wouldn`t be worth getting rid of your Longines chrono for IMHO









Enjoy them both


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kzawilin said:


> My newest watch to date (new to me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very nice, a freind of mine had one, but never wore it, too small, he couldn`t see the time so he traded it with a very nice man for a couple of bigger watches, his eyesight`s worse then mine


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

This one turned up this morning







,1970's NOS Omikron ,nicely decorated unitas 6380 (never seen this caliber unitas before).


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

This Aristo was my most recent, though not wearing it on the nato anymore










Richard


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

My latest just recieved it as a gift on Saterday.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice









Some details would be nice


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little bit of a story first. I have a very good friend named Jim that I have known for over thirty years. He is one of my closest friends in fact my parents call him (and a couple others) their adopted sons. Well he has been very succesful in business and has always been very generous, He buys very expensive gifts for my Daughter for Her birthday and Christmas. He has recently gotten into collecting vintage watches especially pre-60's Hamiltons. He has a Stafford that I had restored for him a few months ago and He was thrilled with Alex's work so He had some others done. This led to the insanity of Christmas this year, We usually don't exchange gifts among the adults but this year Jim decided to break this rule. He was over a few weeks before Christmas and after a few beers he leeked that He was buying everyone vintage watches. Most he bought from an on-line dealer he knows (and won't share) but mine was purchased on E-bay and had to go to Alex and would not be ready till after the New Year.

When He came over on New Years eve for our holiday party He started passing out His gifts to everyone. Since we were alerted to his plan we also bought gifts for everyone including a new Hamilton Jazzmaster for Jim. My wife got a very lovely 14k gold Omega mid 60's is my guees as di my Sister in law. All of the guys got 14k Hamiltons from the 50's and 60's. Mine wasn't ready yet.

The next weekend Jim was over and we got to talking watches and he asked if I could show him some of mine. I opened the safe and pulled out a couple of the boxes to show him. He had no real intrest in the newer ones but loved the vintage pieces. He was really taken by one Omega and kept going back to it.

The next weekend was when my watch would be ready and Jim called to be picked up (he doesn't drive) so I went to his house and he greated me with his usual hello then he told me that Alex had finished the watch but he wasn't going to give it to me as I already had one. He shows me the watch it isn't a Hamilton it is an Omega 6 eater in 14k gold silver dial with gold markings and hands a real stunner. I have nothing that is even close to this one in my collection and I tell Jim this at which point He laughs and tells me that it is to late he has already ordered me a replacement that he knows I would like better as I already have a ton of dress vintage pieces he ordered me a new sporty watch instead and it would be here next week some time.

Jump foward to saterday and we are haveing the guys over for diner again. Jim calls and asks if he could be picked up early and I said OK as I was about to go out for the beer anyway. I pick up Jim and the beer and we go back to my house. He hands me the bag that he is carrying and this is what was inside.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> He hands me the bag that he is carrying and this is what was inside.


I need to change my friends.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

2 more arrivals this morning, an ocean master (been after one of these for awhile) and a vintage helbros alarm (needs some casework but is in otherwise fine order)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Seiko Landmaster









Quality piece of kit


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Jump foward to saterday and we are having the guys over for diner again. Jim calls and asks if he could be picked up early and I said OK as I was about to go out for the beer anyway. I pick up Jim and the beer and we go back to my house. He hands me the bag that he is carrying and this is what was inside.










*Ron, Jim is one hell of a friend! WOW*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko SNK135 & Lanco Flying Saucer arrived today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Lanco Flying Saucer arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn`t mention you lived in Roswell, Alan


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Lanco Flying Saucer arrived today.
> ...


Oh yes, and here's my beater


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As James T. Kirk said.....

* "We come in peace,  SHOT TO KILL!! "*


----------



## sparmar1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Most recent is this, my second but hopefully I will keep this one











Sanjay


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

This one arrived shortly after my RLT21 and will have to take a back seat in the rotation for a while. The 21 is a special watch but this one has been on the wish list for a long time. Finding one gray market with serial number intact made it hard to pass up.










Lots of fine watches posted above. I might have to revise the wanted list and hit up the 710 for a few more $$.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

New is the one below...and the one I sold is at the top, i.e. the "Bond".

I must admit, I do now prefer the black dial having had both.

To be perfectly honest however, I still prefer the skeleton hands of the Bond, so my ideal SMP would be the black below, but with the skeleton hands from the top. But.............I'm happy with what I've now got























Isn't this watch life bleeding complicated


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Can we just keep this thread burning and just add to it when new things come in???

if so then this just arrived:



Pic taken partly in the style of most web pics ive seen of Doxas, ie you cover up what model it is with the hands... lol.







That way only an expert knows what model youve got... hmmmm.... yeah right...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My latest.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

USMike said:


> This one arrived shortly after my RLT21 and will have to take a back seat in the rotation for a while. The 21 is a special watch but this one has been on the wish list for a long time. Finding one gray market with serial number intact made it hard to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb Mike


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Mrcrowley , i couldnt see your watch very well so ive lightened the image for other ppl,mmm it might just be my puter tho ) ,oh and nice watch btw


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

This is my latest preowned arrival. My first Unitas movement.


















It does nothing to assuage my grief at missing out on a RLT17.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pugster said:


> Mrcrowley , i couldnt see your watch very well so ive lightened the image for other ppl,mmm it might just be my puter tho ) ,oh and nice watch btw


Sorry Pugster, Pauls Pic looks better on my PC... yours makes it look quite washed out.









My latest after a call yesterday from the customs people needing a not inconsiderable payment and then a very early knock on the door this morning.... nicely built and very solid but also very comfy on the wrist... I can reccomend it!







My pic looks a bit washed out cos of the sunlight but these things are hard to photograph! I took about 50 shots and binned 98% of em...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah i'll admit it looks 'washed'







but it only took me 10seconds in PSP, i just wanted to see it better







, looks like you do the same as me (taking photos near a window) and get overexposed on the top, ive had some success by holding the camera with only thumb+forefinger and cupping the rest of my hand at an angle to stop light flooding the top part,these days i just find it easier to edit the image with PSP or photoshop.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ta for the tip, tho sadly iver tried it and it only works part of the time - its just so damn bright here...

Do you know anywhere on the net to download a free copy of PSP? I had one once (PSP7) all nice n legal for free from the manufacturer but cant find any links like that now ive changed laptop... sigh...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> yeah i'll admit it looks 'washed'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Adobe Photoshop. It usually cleans dull pics but seemed happy with that one. I forgot to use the actual brightness control


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i have photoshop cs and psp 9 ,photoshop is very advanced and has some nice features but to the layman its very complex,psp 9 is much easier to use and it is catching up on the tech front with photoshop,sadly both need to be purchased and photoshop cs is silly money (aimed at high end editing) , for the novice i would recommend paint shop pro 9,both are easily attainable thro p2p tho i am not advocating any illegal activity


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I would like to post a pic of my latest aquisition but how do you do it? Sorry I'm new!

Regards

Russ


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Russ welcome to the forum







Here is a good link to a guide on how to post a picture from PG. Hope that it's usefull


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Russ welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, it seems to focus on how to take the picture in the first place, rather than just post one onto a thread ?

Regards, Russ


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Russ







I posted the wrong link. Try this one


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

My Webpage



PhilM said:


> Sorry Russ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm, I've failed!.......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Russ, If you email me the picture then I can post it for you until you figure it out.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum Russ, If you email me the picture then I can post it for you until you figure it out.


Sure, what's your email address, I dont think i will ever work it out...lol


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum Russ, If you email me the picture then I can post it for you until you figure it out.
> ...


[email protected]

Here is Russ's picture. I have had to reduce the size Russ as it was 21 x 28 Inches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats nice Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Thats nice Russ


LOL, apologies to Roy for the huge size. As you know it's a seamaster chronostop. It belonged to a mate of mine who has had it since new (1970). It's just come back from a service and I'm really pleased with it. I believe the original bracelets are quite sought after (1170)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Very clean lines Russ. 21x28 inches, bloody hell, Mrs. Cammy has just passed out!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Russ very cool Omega











scottishcammy said:


> Very clean lines Russ. 21x28 inches, bloody hell, Mrs. Cammy has just passed out!


Cammy!!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum Russ very cool Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, lol. I won't be posting any more in a hurry anyway, it seems a little strange that you can't just attach a pic!

My other watches are a speedy reduced, a nice old gold Garrard with an ETA auto Movement and a Seiko Divers (sorry to swear!) which I have to say is bullet proof. I would like to replace it with a Tissot Seastar soon, and make my collection all machines and no chips...lol


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats really nice Russ







really like the orange second hand


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Thats really nice Russ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have made a bit of a comeback recently, this 70's look lends itself to quite a few modern watches out there at the moment. For me it's one of those watches you know you will keep for good. I tend to rotate mine quite a lot...lol


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to







Russ, that is one hellofa nice chronostop!

Why don't Omega make watches this clean anymore?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They often design too cluttered these days I agree. Omega at least still do some in a simple style I suppose. If some of the leading swiss watchmakers were to release some of their past 'classics' I bet they would do a roaring trade.

A good example would be the pie pan constellations, how many of the ugly new ones would they sell if they came back?..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> a Seiko Divers (sorry to swear!)


Seiko divers rock!!

Here are some of mine


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jasonm said:


> > a Seiko Divers (sorry to swear!)
> 
> 
> Seiko divers rock!!
> ...


Some heavy duty stuff there! I agree with you as to just how good they are. My Seiko is the only one I will take away on holiday with me, heat, sun, sand, seawater, sun cream, you can throw what you like at it and it comes back as bright as ever. I've had mine three years and it still looks new. The quality is really first class isn't it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was waiting for Jason`s reply to that apparent slight against seiko Divers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > a Seiko Divers (sorry to swear!)
> ...


er i wonder what they weigh.... i'll get me coat! On a more serious note theres nothing wrong with a Seiko, chip orn otherwise... I think I used to be a watch snob when I didnt know any better but as you say the Seikos are just so damn well built. Ive way too many of them, with even more on the way... gulp...

I love your chronostop Russ, that looks amazing, who did the work on it and do you have any before n after pix? As has been said there seem to be lots of 70s style orange accented watches atm, with the chronoris being the most like your Omega. nice watch and Oris are good quality for the money, although they seem to be going up a price a bit these days to me more like Omega pricing, which I guess makes sense... anyway lovely Omega mate and welcome aboard - of course we now need to see pix of your other two as well!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jon

I'm sorry I don't have any before pics for the chronostop but to be honest it didn't need anything major. It was very dirty around the back of the case and the bracelet was caked in 30 years worth. I have had the movement serviced, new crowns and pusher, new glass, mainspring and new end pieces for the bracelet. I had the work done by Chris Simpson who would show up on a Google hit. He sourced all the parts from Omega of course and although he works for Breitling he certainly knows what he is doing. One weak point on these is the rotating bezel, which has to be used to push out the glass, it can get damaged. Also I believe the nylon gear that is used to drive the rotation from the left crown is no longer made as a part. So if you are offered one that won't rotate bear in mind it might be near impossible to get one. Thankfully all was very sound on this one.

I can email pics of my other stuff to any kind soul that would post them up for me, as yet I can't master a transfer onto webspace.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Russ, Welcome!

By the way, have you noticed that neat section called "Sales Forum"?







Just thought I'd point it out for you. Just in case........


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

hakim said:


> Hi Russ, Welcome!
> 
> By the way, have you noticed that neat section called "Sales Forum"?
> 
> ...


Hi hakim, yes I have noticed it. Not sure what you are getting at though, I've not posted under a guise to start selling if thats what you mean?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Russ Posted Today, 03:22 PM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Feb 8 2006, 07:57 AM)
> 
> ...










No! thats not what I mean Russ. What I mean is if you do decide to sell that yummy Omega, that would probably be the best place


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Ahhh, right sorry sometimes it's hard to pick up what people mean just from words alone isn't it? As for the Chronostop I would really like to keep it, it's not the sort of thing you could walk round the corner and replace should you regret letting it go later.

I'm having a bit of an argument with myself over my Speedmaster Reduced at the moment though, it's a lovely watch but I keep getting a nagging voice that tells me it's not the bigger Pro version! Time will sort that one out I suppose.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have any before pics for the chronostop but to be honest it didn't need anything major. It was very dirty around the back of the case and the bracelet was caked in 30 years worth. I have had the movement serviced, new crowns and pusher, new glass, mainspring and new end pieces for the bracelet. I had the work done by Chris Simpson who would show up on a Google hit. He sourced all the parts from Omega of course and although he works for Breitling he certainly knows what he is doing. One weak point on these is the rotating bezel, which has to be used to push out the glass, it can get damaged. Also I believe the nylon gear that is used to drive the rotation from the left crown is no longer made as a part. So if you are offered one that won't rotate bear in mind it might be near impossible to get one. Thankfully all was very sound on this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Russ, its truely a beautiful watch and Im sure you'll treasure it. I use www.imageshack.us for picture hosting and once youve registered you just browse your PC from their site to upload pictures and then copy the forums link into any post on RLT and the picture is linked in automatically - its really very easy to use.

Ahh I see youve got the Speedy reduced conundrum... I went thru that and bought the full size manual wind in the end, its quite a watch and such a classic but I rarely wear it for some reason, probably because its locked away... sigh.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Jon, I will give it a try over the next couple of days. I think I will end up doing the same as you with the Speedmaster...lol.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This speedy thing seems to be quite common, I've read many a post of people who bought the reduced only to flip it later for the full size.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes me too. Sorry to mislead but I did the mental math and decided I wouldnt be happy with the reduced based on what I read and got the manual as its a classic., the larger size seems to help too... strange as I was tempted with the reduced cos of the auto really, which are my faves. funny world init!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Russ said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Thats nice Russ
> ...












Snap, mine's from 1968. Wearing it now. If you find any bracelets , please let me know


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Snap indeed! Looks good. The 1170 bracelets are no longer made, I saw a hammered one go on ebay for Â£80 about 2 weeks ago, it's the only one I've ever seen appear. You can still get the end pieces, they are 625's but they are not cheap. If I see one again I'll give a shout.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw a place on the net that were doing refurbishing on Rolex bracelets for 50ish USD, fixing broken links and taking out stretch (if you know what I mean), so maybe they would refurb an omega as well, after all its all just pins n holes etc...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


You kidding Chris? Why innit on a Bonklip!!!??






























Nice watch


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------

